# I got a wobble



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

just before i lowered the car i noticed a wobble at vey low speeds between 1st and 2nd gear! if i pull out at about 30% throttle i will get a wobble/shake in the car when the trans shifts from 1st to 2nd up to about 3300rpm. if i pull out slower it will not happen or if i pull out faster it will not happen. the sweet spot seems to be at about 30% and seems not to wobble between 1st and 2nd but as soon as 2nd locks in i get the wobble. nothing eles is felt at all or at any other speeds turns or anything else! help


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i found PI's for the malibu and On some 2011-2012 Regals, a wobble sensation may be felt in the vehicle or steering when accelerating from a stop through the 1-2 shift 

this is what it feels like but can't find anything on the Cruze


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> just before i lowered the car i noticed a wobble at vey low speeds between 1st and 2nd gear! if i pull out at about 30% throttle i will get a wobble/shake in the car when the trans shifts from 1st to 2nd up to about 3300rpm. if i pull out slower it will not happen or if i pull out faster it will not happen. the sweet spot seems to be at about 30% and seems not to wobble between 1st and 2nd but as soon as 2nd locks in i get the wobble. nothing eles is felt at all or at any other speeds turns or anything else! help


Yes! Yes! You described the wobble or shake to a tee. I have a Cruze 2lt RS auto trans. and it has done that since new. I have 9,000 miles on mine and there has been no change. Mine wobbles as soon as it shifts into second at low RPM. I attributed the wobble to engine torque. I would be interested in any other ideas.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Does it make a sound when it happens... I'm not sure I have the same thing, but it appears similar. On a couple of occassions I actually think I am hearing/feeling what seems like a flat tire & only from the drivers side. I'd seen this, but I don't know if it is this http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sb-pi0645-front-suspension-popping-noise.html problem.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> just before i lowered the car i noticed a wobble at vey low speeds between 1st and 2nd gear! if i pull out at about 30% throttle i will get a wobble/shake in the car when the trans shifts from 1st to 2nd up to about 3300rpm. if i pull out slower it will not happen or if i pull out faster it will not happen. the sweet spot seems to be at about 30% and seems not to wobble between 1st and 2nd but as soon as 2nd locks in i get the wobble. nothing eles is felt at all or at any other speeds turns or anything else! help



Not sure if this wobble could have to do with under-gapped spark plugs? Maybe re-gapping them to .035 would help? But your problem might and probably doesnt have anything o do with spark plugs but just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

My Cruze does not make any noise popping or otherwise. It does feel like a flat tire and you notice it most with your foot, while it is on the gas pedal. It wobbles for only 2 to 5 seconds at the most.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

are you talking about how the engine seems to rev up and go back down? or is the whole car shaking?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This feeling is what I call surging(mine used to be really bad). it happened anytime you were in the 1200-2000rpm range trying to accelerate. re-gapped spark plugs to .035 and this feeling has been eliminated. 

This feeling was strange as it was more noticeable for me on a slight incline up hill, after awhile I realized this was because on a slight grade you spend allot more time in this RPM range than normal & have more load on the engine.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

spacedout said:


> This feeling is what I call surging(mine used to be really bad). it happened anytime you were in the 1200-2000rpm range trying to accelerate. re-gapped spark plugs to .035 and this feeling has been eliminated.
> 
> This feeling was strange as it was more noticeable for me on a slight incline up hill, after awhile I realized this was because on a slight grade you spend allot more time in this RPM range than normal & have more load on the engine.


I re-gapped my spark plugs to .035 2 weeks ago and i still have surging. I will make it a point to keep my foot steady on the gas pedal and when it starts surging, you can hear the turbo give more/less boost the entire time. It's very annoying


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

No it is not a surge to me at all...just a wobble that i feel in my legs most of all and at about 2200 to about 3300 for 2 to 5 seconds and just when it shifts into 2nd. happens at no other time... not on hills, turns. spark plugs have been gap weeks ago and that has had no effect. do not think its anything to do with the motor power band


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gee whiz! My legs usually don't get wobbley until I drink too much!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

My daughter says that her Cruze wobbles when shifting into 2nd on a slight incline just like mine. She said she does not have any thing that acts like engine surging and neither do I.


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're not already, I would try running Premium (93 octane) fuel. I know that the Owner's Manual states that you should run '87 or higher', but I have found that higher is better. When I first picked up the car from the dealer they obviously put the cheapest fuel they could find in it, and I noticed a 'surging' of sorts while in that RPM range climbing hills and accelerating from a stop. I let the first tank get down as low as i could and filled it with Premium. Since then, I've been running 93 and have had no surging symptoms.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Silver RS said:


> My daughter says that her Cruze wobbles when shifting into 2nd on a slight incline just like mine. She said she does not have any thing that acts like engine surging and neither do I.


After thinking about it... mine actually did it on a decline. Yesterday, I was making a right turn in 2nd & the road down turned & just about feels/sounds like a flat tire.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

just wish i could find a TSB about this. found simile TSB's for the Malibu and regal that sound just like what is happening to our cars but they my be slimier they are to different to try anything the TSB says to do!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I notice this wobble on many GM front drive cars. Even felt it on the new regal GS. There is no fix for it. It has to do with the angle of the driveshafts and torque going from one side to the other. Hence that wobble or side to side wobble feel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mmontini6289 said:


> If you're not already, I would try running Premium (93 octane) fuel. I know that the Owner's Manual states that you should run '87 or higher', but I have found that higher is better. When I first picked up the car from the dealer they obviously put the cheapest fuel they could find in it, and I noticed a 'surging' of sorts while in that RPM range climbing hills and accelerating from a stop. I let the first tank get down as low as i could and filled it with Premium. Since then, I've been running 93 and have had no surging symptoms.


If you're getting surges like this, check your spark plug gap. Too small of a gap results in having to run higher octane fuel and the turbo kick being more noticable. Correctly gapped plugs in the Cruze provides more low RPM power.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Its NOT the gas
Its NOT the spark plugs
The regal and Malibu both have fixes
Reagle is to replace the front axles with new updated parts and run car thru a brake in period.
Malibu is to replace the Center trans mount with new part...but some customer say they can still feel it but its a 100 time better!
the Cruze...???


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

have the same wobble, from day 1. My 2007 Impala had it really bad, dealers had the half shaft re-balanced, under warranty and all is well.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I took my Cruze into the dealership today for servicing and a tire rotation. I told them about the wobble and asked if they had any other complaints on the wobble and they said no and that they did not know of any TSB on the subject either. I asked them to test drive the car and they said they would, with predictable results.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Silver RS said:


> I took my Cruze into the dealership today for servicing and a tire rotation. I told them about the wobble and asked if they had any other complaints on the wobble and they said no and that they did not know of any TSB on the subject either. I asked them to test drive the car and they said they would, with predictable results.


Yea... seems my dealership plays the "we test drove another car on the lot & it drives the same way" card. Duh... well that car doesn't have an owner making a claim against it's performance! Seriously, I just don't understand it... what I think I am going to do is take a drive within a mile of the dealership & find a spot where my Cruze WILL duplicate the problem & say Ok... let's go for a spin!


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

This is EXACTLY what I've been talking about. This 'wobble.' I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice it. I started a thread about this several weeks ago, 2012 Eco, AT, 6000 miles. Already took to Chevy tech but he could not duplicate. I still don't think it's normal behavior.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

me too


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I noticed alot more TSB's (Technical Service Bulletins) coming out on the 2012 Cruze transmissions. Check out the website:
Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA). It's very informative. You can pull up complaints, recalls and research the TSB's in detail.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest to anyone that is experiencing this issue that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also suggest that you take your service tech for a ride so you can show and explain to them exactly what your concern is. I would be happy to set up appointments for anyone who is experiencing this. Please just send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the days and times that you are available. I am always here to help, so please feel free to contact me at any time.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I would suggest to anyone that is experiencing this issue that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also suggest that you take your service tech for a ride so you can show and explain to them exactly what your concern is. I would be happy to set up appointments for anyone who is experiencing this. Please just send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the days and times that you are available. I am always here to help, so please feel free to contact me at any time.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I did take it to the dealer and the tech did ride with me and he did feel it...but when we got back to the dealership his manager asked if it had done it. he said yes but had no idea what it was. 2 day later i got the car back and they said they could not duplicate the problem! what BS


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> No it is not a surge to me at all...just a wobble that i feel in my legs most of all and at about 2200 to about 3300 for 2 to 5 seconds and just when it shifts into 2nd. happens at no other time... not on hills, turns. spark plugs have been gap weeks ago and that has had no effect. do not think its anything to do with the motor power band


I work in a Transmission Shop and we install shift kits in our rebuilts ( this will void your warranty ) BUT i'm guessing here ,is seem like an Accumulator is sticking some .. If this transmission has them .
I have never seen the inside of one of these but I think it is based on the older 4T40 and those have accumulated shifts .


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

wallbngr said:


> I work in a Transmission Shop and we install shift kits in our rebuilts ( this will void your warranty ) BUT i'm guessing here ,is seem like an Accumulator is sticking some .. If this transmission has them .
> I have never seen the inside of one of these but I think it is based on the older 4T40 and those have accumulated shifts .


No accumulator...they use shift overlap to control shift pressure. its like .080ms per gear


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> I did take it to the dealer and the tech did ride with me and he did feel it...but when we got back to the dealership his manager asked if it had done it. he said yes but had no idea what it was. 2 day later i got the car back and they said they could not duplicate the problem! what BS


smorey78,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, address, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

smorey78 has it down pat. His description is perfect. Just how I would describe what I feel, also. I 1st noticed at about 1500 miles. Still there. Dealer can't duplicate it. I check back here often to see if it is a problem or 'nature of the beast' in this strange tranny.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am now working with GM on trying to get a fix for this wobble. I opened a can of kick ass! i am hoping to have a fix to talk about soon!


----------



## datman7890 (May 7, 2012)

Anything on this yet? mine does it also and only has 1900 miles on it. Started right before I lowered it but now is more noticeable so I am assuming a CV axle issue.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes that is when i noticed it more too. still working on it just have not had time to get tyo my new dealer


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

OP is dead on about the wobble. My car does this as well and it can only be felt in 2nd gear. This is absolutely nothing to do with octane rating, spark plug gaps, etc. 

It feels very similar to an unbalanced tire or warped rotors, except not as violent. It seems to happen between 2300-3500rpm in 2nd gear under low to moderate throttle. On an incline it is much more pronounced as it will hold the shift to 3rd longer, making it more noticeable.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Atomic said:


> OP is dead on about the wobble. My car does this as well and it can only be felt in 2nd gear. This is absolutely nothing to do with octane rating, spark plug gaps, etc.
> 
> It feels very similar to an unbalanced tire or warped rotors, except not as violent. It seems to happen between 2300-3500rpm in 2nd gear under low to moderate throttle. On an incline it is much more pronounced as it will hold the shift to 3rd longer, making it more noticeable.



Atomic,
Have you been able to have your dealer look into this for you? Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I have noticed this in my car aswel since it was brand new. It is not as pronounced as other members have described, but since I read this thread I noticed it more. Being a technician I have felt this in MANY MANY of the customers cars and I believe it to be normal.

I only feel it the first time it hits second when it is cold.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

David1 said:


> I notice this wobble on many GM front drive cars. Even felt it on the new regal GS. There is no fix for it. It has to do with the angle of the driveshafts and torque going from one side to the other. Hence that wobble or side to side wobble feel.


Yes! I agree, I had a 2007 Impala with the exact same problem. At the time the car had less than a 1000 km
and the dealer had the cv shaft re-balanced at a local shop, and it was good to go. My Cruze LT/RS has the same wobble, although very faint.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Mine does this also, I have 2200 miles and it does this completely warmed up.. Also I get a neutral drop once in a while. Today leaving a red light I thought someone bumped me. My heart dropped and then I imediatly looked in my mirror but the car was far away from my car.. I don't get it....


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

[HR][/HR]#PI0770: Wobble Felt in Vehicle Acceleration from Stop Through 1-2 Shift - (Jul 19, 2012) 









*Subject:**Wobble Felt in Vehicle Acceleration from Stop Through 1-2 Shift*



*Models:**2012 Chevrolet Cruze*


*Equipped with 1.4L Engine RPO LUJ and Automatic Transmission RPO MH7 and Aero Performance Package RPO WA7*

[HR][/HR][h=4]Condition/Concern[/h]Some customers or technicians may notice a wobble felt in the vehicle or steering wheel when accelerating from a stop through the 1-2 shift and/or slip/stick conditions when the vehicle shifts from 1-2 up to approximately 32♦km/h (20♦mph). This concern may be more prevalent with a passenger in the front and/or turning to the right while accelerating.
Forces generated by the front axle shafts may cause the powertrain to move laterally. These forces are induced by friction in the inboard axle joints due to the angle of the axles. The forces vary based on the phase orientation of the axle joints to each other.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions[/h]Drive the vehicle and evaluate the concern. The concern can be duplicated by driving the vehicle in a long gradual turn with the transmission in 2nd gear while using the brakes to maintain a speed of 24♦km/h (15♦mph) and engine at 2000 RPM.
If the concern is able to be duplicated, replace both front wheel drive shafts with the new design shafts that have been released to address this condition.
*
Note: * Once these half shafts have been installed, perform the following break-in procedure: 
1. From a stop, accelerate wide open throttle through the 1-2 shift up to 64♦km/h (40♦mph).


2. Decelerate to a stop.


3. Repeat steps 1 and 2 a total of 20 times.


*Important: *If the concern is still present after replacing the half shafts, contact Technical Assistance (TAC).
[h=4]Parts Information[/h]

Part Number


Description


Qty.


13399510


LH Front Wheel Drive Shaft


1


13399511


RH Front Wheel Drive Shaft


1


[h=4]Warranty Information[/h]For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:


Labor Operation


Description


Labor Time


F9743*


Replace RH and LH front Wheel Drive Shaft


2.0 hrs


*This is a unique labor operation for bulletin use only. It will not be published in the Labor Time Guide.

 

GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.









WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

What is the Aero Performance Package?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

rbtec said:


> What is the Aero Performance Package?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


RS package


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

went to the dealer today. they ordered new axles...take abot 3 to 4 days to get them.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

its funny when i went to the dealer today...it was like i never had this problem before. i thru a fit when i was in there last...but none the least the service manger wanted to drive the car and make sure it was still happening. after 10mins he came back and said he did not feel anything but was going to order the axles anyway. ok fine...so i get it and drive home...yes in eco mode i really did not feel it. But in sport mode i feel it from start to red line and its bad. the tune seems to have made something i could only feel between 1st and 2nd before a lot worse now. it feels now just like when i get a car in at the shop with an unballanced shaft. how you only feel it when on the gas and when u let off its gone. replace the axles and it don't do it no more! hope these axles work for me!!!!


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Keep us updated.. I don't have the tune done to my cruze and I only feel it first to second gear. Only when im going very easy on the gas I feel it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mattburgess said:


> Mine does this also, I have 2200 miles and it does this completely warmed up.. Also I get a neutral drop once in a while. Today leaving a red light I thought someone bumped me. My heart dropped and then I imediatly looked in my mirror but the car was far away from my car.. I don't get it....




Mattburgess,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

This PI works. they replaced my axles and i drove the car all the way home with no wobble between 1st and 2nd. so so far GM fixed something. But for those of you that have this problem...it works...at least for me:eusa_clap:


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 2012 LTZ RS and I can feel a wobble when I pull away easy on the throttle from a stop. Doesn't Seem to do it, or it is less noticeable at heavy throttle positions.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

good news to me, driving home from my commute last night pulling away from traffic lights second gear felt it. time to bring her in. log on this morning and spot this. good deal.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Josey Wales said:


> I have a 2012 LTZ RS and I can feel a wobble when I pull away easy on the throttle from a stop. Doesn't Seem to do it, or it is less noticeable at heavy throttle positions.



Josey Wales,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would also like for you to keep me posted on your progress with this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Toyotech said:


> good news to me, driving home from my commute last night pulling away from traffic lights second gear felt it. time to bring her in. log on this morning and spot this. good deal.


Toyotech,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Toyotech,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, the job will be taken care of. I'm not here to complain you don't have to worry. Thank you.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

Stacy, I am taking my Cruze in for routine maintenance tomorrow and have them look at the wobble issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Josey Wales said:


> Stacy, I am taking my Cruze in for routine maintenance tomorrow and have them look at the wobble issue.


Josey Wales,
Thank you for the update. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad to see an already existing thread on this issue because I was starting to think I was going crazy!! I have a 2011 2LT with 27,000 miles and I just started noticing this issue after I lowered the car about 2,500 miles ago. Initially I thought the wobble was from a wheel balance issue so I got them balanced and rotated but the problem didn't go away. I am interested in exploring the PI but I am curious, since the car is lowered will they give me a hard time and blame the issue on the adjusted ride height and the springs even though it is a know issue and there is an existing PI? Or will the likely just replace the shafts without argument? If anyone can advise on this issue I would greatly appreciate it! For reference the car is lowered in B&G Sport springs and its only about a 1.5" drop from stock.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i am lowered and they did not say anything to me cause it was a known problem that has nothing to do with ride hight


----------



## potts213 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bringing this back from the dead... It this still a known issue? I just picked up my new 2014 cruze Ls last week and it seems to me that when not accelerating but just letting off the brake from a stop the car surges a little. Any help or info would be appreciated!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

potts213 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead... It this still a known issue? I just picked up my new 2014 cruze Ls last week and it seems to me that when not accelerating but just letting off the brake from a stop the car surges a little. Any help or info would be appreciated!


Your transmission goes into a partial nuetral when stopped.....releasing the brake re-engages the trans.
It will always be there but as the trans learns your driving style the re-engagement becomes much softer.
Your owners manual will describe the feature.....a mileage enhancement.

Rob


----------



## potts213 (Jan 30, 2014)

Robby said:


> Your transmission goes into a partial nuetral when stopped.....releasing the brake re-engages the trans.
> It will always be there but as the trans learns your driving style the re-engagement becomes much softer.
> Your owners manual will describe the feature.....a mileage enhancement.
> 
> Rob


Gotcha, do you happen to know where in the manual it talks about this? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

potts213 said:


> Gotcha, do you happen to know where in the manual it talks about this? Thanks for the help.


I really don't recall......but you should read it just the same......seems like the dealer at delivery time forgets to tell you half the features the car came with........this transmission behavour would have been one of them.

Rob


----------



## potts213 (Jan 30, 2014)

Robby said:


> I really don't recall......but you should read it just the same......seems like the dealer at delivery time forgets to tell you half the features the car came with........this transmission behavour would have been one of them.
> 
> Rob


I read through the manual last night for a bit skipping over some obvious stuff and did not happen to see anything about this in there. I also re read the original post I made and I don't know if I explained it right. When letting off the brake it does not just surge once like the trans re-engaging but its multiple times like when stopping with warped rotors like someone else described but I don't have my foot on brake. Thx


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

potts213 said:


> I read through the manual last night for a bit skipping over some obvious stuff and did not happen to see anything about this in there. I also re read the original post I made and I don't know if I explained it right. When letting off the brake it does not just surge once like the trans re-engaging but its multiple times like when stopping with warped rotors like someone else described but I don't have my foot on brake. Thx



Current mileage?

If less than one thousand, let it settle in....as I said, this is a 'learning transmission' proper name is 'Adaptive' and takes a fair amount of, in gear/out of gear/ upshift/ downshift, cycles for it to 'learn' your driving style.

Rob


----------



## potts213 (Jan 30, 2014)

Robby said:


> Current mileage?
> 
> If less than one thousand, let it settle in....as I said, this is a 'learning transmission' proper name is 'Adaptive' and takes a fair amount of, in gear/out of gear/ upshift/ downshift, cycles for it to 'learn' your driving style.
> 
> Rob


It's at about 350. I guess I will just have to be patient! lol... I'll check in later..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

potts213 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead... It this still a known issue? I just picked up my new 2014 cruze Ls last week and it seems to me that when not accelerating but just letting off the brake from a stop the car surges a little. Any help or info would be appreciated!


Congratulations on your recent purchase of a 2014 Cruze, potts213! I apologize for the vehicle concern you are experiencing. We would like the opportunity to further discuss your situation. Please send us a private message that includes a brief explanation of your concerns, your full contact information, VIN and dealership name and location. We look forward to hearing from you. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting Jackie and Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

bumping this thread...lowered my car and now I feel this wobble. I did a search for the axle shaft pn's and couldn't find anything. Anyone have any more recent experience with this?


----------

